# 9-month-old female rescue available



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know about an adorable little 9-month-old Maltese female puppy named Kaylee who was just put up for adoption by American Maltese Association Rescue. She's being fostered by our Northeast Coordinator in New Jersey and is available in the Northeast. Here she is before her hair was cut for surgery (so you can see what a great coat she has) and after: 




Here's her info: Located in Blairstown, NJ: My name is Kaylee. I’m a spayed female, 9 months old. At my last vet check I was 5.5 lbs. My owner surrendered me to a shelter because I needed a Femoral Head Osteotomy (FHO). They felt they were too old to deal with the rehab and the expense. That shelter found my foster mom with AMA Rescue. I had the FHO and I’m doing great!! I’m able to run on all four legs. I am now able to go down the stairs and run faster that I could before my surgery. My leg keeps growing stronger and stronger. You can’t notice or tell I had the surgery. I’m a very active puppy who loves to play! I’m doing well housetraining. I’m learning to potting outside and rarely use the pee pads. I would love to have a home with another younger playmate. The older dogs get mad at me. I’m a little too rough for them, but my younger fosters and I rumble around. My foster mom says, I need a home that is able to teach me how to be a little lady as I’m still a puppy. I’m a snuggle bug that loves being on your lap. Here are pictures of me before and after. My hair had to be trimmed for the surgery and all the swimming therapy. I’m up to date on shots, microchipped and heartworm negative.
Could you be my perfect match? It you are that very special person/family, please, complete an application with American Maltese Association Rescue: https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/application.html


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Would love to see her adopted. Please share...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a sweetie.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Sue I emailed lady from MI.. who has 2 rescues now and was looking for a young retiree.. I hope she looks into this girl. She looks precious ! :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What cutie pie. Hope you finds her forever home.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how cute! I hope she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a pretty little girl. I hope she finds her furever home.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kaylee is so cute! I bet she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone is going to be very, very lucky w/Kaylee! I hope it is someone from SM! What a lovely girl. Thanks Sue for the alert! Praying for this baby girl. So young!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like the story of our Belle. Same surgery and recovery. Belle still hops on three legs sometimes but that is her choice. Hope someone nice adopts her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> What a sweetie.


She really is, Walter. And to get a young girl like that in rescue is rare.


Silkmalteselover said:


> :thumbsup: Sue I emailed lady from MI.. who has 2 rescues now and was looking for a young retiree.. I hope she looks into this girl. She looks precious ! :wub:


Jeanne - I'm not sure if MI would work out. They usually try to adopt out in the area so that if anything goes wrong it's not a hassle and expense getting the dog back to rescue. If it's somewhat close sometimes we'll do a transport across a few states.


mdbflorida said:


> What cutie pie. Hope you finds her forever home.


Thanks, Mags. I hope so too. 


Furbabies mom said:


> Oh how cute! I hope she finds her forever home soon!


Thanks, Debbie. She will bring someone a lot of joy.She's still a puppy but past the tougher puppy training period.


Tanner's Mom said:


> What a pretty little girl. I hope she finds her furever home.


Me too, Marti. Someone will be very lucky.


sherry said:


> Kaylee is so cute! I bet she finds her forever home soon!


I'm thinking the same thing Sherry. Maybe someone here.


edelweiss said:


> Someone is going to be very, very lucky w/Kaylee! I hope it is someone from SM! What a lovely girl. Thanks Sue for the alert! Praying for this baby girl. So young!


You're welcome. She will be a great addition to anyone's family. She did very well with the surgery and you wouldn't know she had anything wrong or done to correct it. Monica is such a great foster and rehab-ber. 


jane and addison said:


> Sounds like the story of our Belle. Same surgery and recovery. Belle still hops on three legs sometimes but that is her choice. Hope someone nice adopts her.


I didn't realize that. I think that because Kaylee's so young and Monica has already done rehab on two other Maltese with this condition and surgery that she does an incredible job getting them to really use all fours. I know she does swim sessions in her hot tub to build strength!
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

